
The Complexity of Rubik's Cube - aqsalose
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2017/07/the-complexity-of-rubiks-cube.html
======
peapicker
For me, the original fidget spinner. I solve them and scramble them as I think
about programming problems at work when I'm deciding on best solutions. Each
Rubik's cube solve for me averages 40 seconds... give or take 10s - while
thinking about other things. It it very peaceful.

